# Pole Pruner choices?



## willbarryrec (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey everybody!

Not sure if this belongs here or the homeowner forum but I have been looking at pole pruners and have been going back and forth between these two...


Silky Hayate

Bailey's - Silky Hayate 420 20' Pole Saw - 3 Extensions

And this one
Silky hayauchi

Bailey's - Silky 17-939 Hayauchi 21' Telescoping Pole Pruner Pruning Saw

One's $246.95 and the other is $317.95
Anybody used either one and have any feed back? Is the one worth the $71.00 extra bones? or am I barking up the wrong pole and I should just get a Corona? 

The money is no issue when it comes to getting a really well made tool...The enjoyment I get out of using quality tools pays me back as soon as I start using them.....And I like to buy new ones as infrequently as possible.

I have been using a Fiskers pole pruner for a couple years but it's just about worn out( I have used it a lot) The clamping setup no longer really clamps and the pole is too short for what I want to do..

Anyway..

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 27, 2011)

I've gone through a few Hayauchis thanks to carelessness and one that died on the first day because of a freak accident. I hate them and I love them. I don't like adding and removing poles so I guess I'll keep buying them. I would consider them fragile. I've gotten pretty good a repairs including making mandrels to pound the dents out and reinforcing the areas around the buttons. The Hayates look stronger but that's a lot of $$$$ for a pole saw. And what would I do with all my Hayauchi spare parts. If you're climbing, into a Longboy. Even more fragile but I love them.
Phil


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 27, 2011)

just get fred marvin just as good


----------



## willbarryrec (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Small Wood! 

If I'm reading that right you've had problems with the metal tearing or wearing out around the adjuster pins? 
I too hate adding and removing pole sections.

Thanks again!


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 27, 2011)

willbarryrec said:


> Thanks Small Wood!
> 
> If I'm reading that right you've had problems with the metal tearing or wearing out around the adjuster pins?
> I too hate adding and removing pole sections.
> ...


No. Actually, the metal tearing around the buttons is from dropping them out of trees. If they hit vertically the button tears down through the pole section. Regrettably, I can't say that I've ever "worn" one out. Worn out a few blades (which used to cost $49.00) but the poles get dented or bent. 
Phil


----------



## deevo (Oct 27, 2011)

Bailey's - Silky 17-939 Hayauchi 21' Telescoping Pole Pruner Pruning Saw
I've had mine for 6 years, a few blade replacements and bent parts, but a great tool to have in the tool box for sure!


----------



## willbarryrec (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Small Wood and Deevo!

That saw sounds like what I'm looking for!

Take care folks!


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 28, 2011)

The next the last one I bought was on it's first day on the job. It was almost the last job of the year and someone had Silkys on sale so I bought one. All we had to do was fall a large dead elm beside a treatment plant in the woods. Cut it up, leave it and go. There was a couple limbs on a small maple that would have been hit by the elm so we brought out the Silky, cut the limbs and got ready to drop the elm. My partner put the Silky about 10 feet from the elm so I grabbed it and took it about 20 yards back away from the direction of fall. When we dropped the elm it blew apart and a 1 ft. piece 2" in diameter pinwheeled up and back and nailed the Silky denting all three sections. That was a bad day. My partner sometimes asks me where he should stand to be safe. Then he move. Very funny.
Phil


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 28, 2011)

*Pole Pruner Choises*

Marvin + Jameson Pole 4,6,8. 12 feet use lite cargo strap the 1 inch stuff cheap strap so much necer to wrap around your hand floats in the wind only broke Four sections in 20 years and one was a Groundman driving a Log Cart over it


----------



## capetrees (Oct 28, 2011)

Silky Hayauchi. Bought and bent three in three years. Interchange the good parts to make whole ones. Light and very handy in any situation. Just keep the baldes sharp.


----------



## willbarryrec (Oct 29, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> The next the last one I bought was on it's first day on the job. It was almost the last job of the year and someone had Silkys on sale so I bought one. All we had to do was fall a large dead elm beside a treatment plant in the woods. Cut it up, leave it and go. There was a couple limbs on a small maple that would have been hit by the elm so we brought out the Silky, cut the limbs and got ready to drop the elm. My partner put the Silky about 10 feet from the elm so I grabbed it and took it about 20 yards back away from the direction of fall. When we dropped the elm it blew apart and a 1 ft. piece 2" in diameter pinwheeled up and back and nailed the Silky denting all three sections. That was a bad day. My partner sometimes asks me where he should stand to be safe. Then he move. Very funny.
> Phil


 
Wow Small Wood! :msp_scared: That's a BAD day!

Thanks capetrees,when you say keep the blades sharp are they sharpenable? or just throw away? 

Thanks Job Corps Tree I am thinking because I'm going to be carrying the pruner around in the woods and would want to have a wide range of lengths I don't really want to (wahhhh..) carry around pole sections.

And I should have mentioned that I will be using the pruner mostly around my property to do some pruning on trees for (very) future timber use....Just to prune off smaller lower limbs and any lower dead wood.....I have 10 acres to work on now and plan to buy between 50-100 more at some time...money allowing :msp_unsure: 

I guess it might not be the most efficient thing to use a hand powered saw for this but I plan to just pick away at it over time.....Actually anything that gives me a chance to get out in the woods is fine by me...When I was 5 or 6 up through teens I used to wander around the woods by my folks place and cut up small dead wood with a little bowsaw I got for my birthday...Of course when I hit my teens I got a chainsaw and since then it's been on! 

Sorry for all the questions but thanks for all the answers! you all rock!


----------



## troythetreeman (Oct 29, 2011)

i use a sectional rated for electricity


----------



## ATH (Oct 29, 2011)

I love my Hayate.


----------



## willbarryrec (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Troythetreeman!

And ATH how has your Hayate held up over the years? It seems to be you are are the first one to respond who has one of those.

Any plus or minus vs the Hayauchi?

Thanks.


----------



## ATH (Oct 30, 2011)

I have not used a Hayauchi, so I can't compare directly.

As for endurance - it has held up well. The only problem I had was when I dropped a limb on it and dented all of the sections. Fortunately, this was near the end of the pole so I just cut about 2' off and was good to go. I liked the saw enough that I bought Hayate to replace it. While it cost me a new saw, I like having the shorter one because it lays behind the back seat of my truck with the blade off. If I wanted to use it in a tree, it would also be better for that.

So in summary: it is not idiot proof, but otherwise holds up well.


----------



## willbarryrec (Oct 31, 2011)

ATH said:


> I have not used a Hayauchi, so I can't compare directly.
> 
> As for endurance - it has held up well. The only problem I had was when I dropped a limb on it and dented all of the sections. Fortunately, this was near the end of the pole so I just cut about 2' off and was good to go. I liked the saw enough that I bought Hayate to replace it. While it cost me a new saw, I like having the shorter one because it lays behind the back seat of my truck with the blade off. If I wanted to use it in a tree, it would also be better for that.
> 
> So in summary: it is not idiot proof, but otherwise holds up well.


 

Thanks mate !


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 4, 2011)

I got tired of my Silky telescoping pole saw pretty quickly. Didn't like the way it's set up to fiddle around with adjustments. And I prefer something more round to grip.

So I just stick with the fiberglass poles sections these days. I ordered 6 foot sections rather than 8 footers. Easier to store, and a better increment to add or subtract length from. I have 18 feet worth - 3 sections.

: - )


----------



## mic687 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a Silky Longboy that I bent but still use as it is a great saw, I also have a Jameson with 3 six foot poles. The Jameson is good for two poles but a little sloppy with three poles. Jameson's are much cheeper than Silky saws but it is hard to beat a Silky for cutting efficancy (you will work less with the Silky) just don't drop anything on them or run over them with your truck.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## TreeFrogTC (Nov 4, 2011)

With that much land get the hayuchi its a lot lighter for sure. If you have a lot of stuff around 8-12feet high have you considered getting a chainsaw on a stick (stihl makes a good one via the combi system) your work will become acres per hr instead of per week with a manual saw...


----------



## superjunior (Nov 6, 2011)

what ever happened to those ropeless pruners?
when I worked for a tree service in seattle some 22 yrs ago, they had a couple pole pruners where the rope was run on the inside of the pole and the cut was made by sliding a handle down the shaft. they were lightweight and made some pretty beefy cuts.
After moving back to the cleveland area and starting my own business here, I haven't been able to find these pruners anywhere. I did however find something real close at home depot. It's the fiskars pruning stick, and I love it! best 80 bucks I've spent on a pole pruner in years. It extends to 12 feet and will cut up to 2 1/2 inch. the rope is ran through the pole and you just pull the handle to make the cut. 
They are geared more towards the home owner as opposed to commercial use, but they're lifetime garenteed. I've broke probably 6 of them and just bring the broken one back to hdp and get a brand new one, no questions asked. and they're light as a feather.
Not a bad deal for 80 bucks


----------



## willbarryrec (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks folks for all the advice!



> TreeFrogTC
> 
> With that much land get the hayuchi its a lot lighter for sure. If you have a lot of stuff around 8-12feet high have you considered getting a chainsaw on a stick (stihl makes a good one via the combi system) your work will become acres per hr instead of per week with a manual saw..



TreeFrogTC

I have thought about one of the chainsaws on a stick (yum tasty!) And I will end up with one at some point.(It's a sickness I tell you...)But I would like to be able to get up a little higher then they reach.....And call me nuts but I get a certain enjoyment out of doing things the hard way sometimes.:hmm3grin2orange:




> superjunior
> 
> what ever happened to those ropeless pruners?
> when I worked for a tree service in seattle some 22 yrs ago, they had a couple pole pruners where the rope was run on the inside of the pole and the cut was made by sliding a handle down the shaft. they were lightweight and made some pretty beefy cuts.
> ...




Superjunior 
I have something like that pruning stick from Fiskars now although mine has a saw attached to the other side....Its been great for everything up to now and will still be great for pruning my fruit trees but I am feeling the need for a little more reach and a better clamping extension design. 

Anyway you guys all rock!


----------

